# Position of feet /legs



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wolfy Dog is hitting adolescence; almost 7 months old. He was beautifully square at 11 weeks but now he is cow hocked in his hind legs and his front feet point outward when he is standing still. I know this is an awkward age but I am still wondering what your experiences are in this developmental process.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Photos might help


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have had a similar experience with Xerxes, my 5 month old. His back legs points out instead of straight when he walked so I took him to my vet. He asked what I was feeding him. I said, "Natures Balance Ultra." He said," Get him off of it. This puppy is getting way to many nutrience and he's growing way to fast." So I backed him up to Purina adult at his recomondation. He said," Check back in 6 weeks and let me know how he is doing." I was sweating bullets, afraid it was hip displasia, even though his parents have excellent ratings.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Wait....
What are you feeding your dog? Purina!!!! 


Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

*Purina Dog Chow Dog Food
The Bottom Line​*

Judging by its ingredients alone, Purina Dog Chow looks to be a *below-average dry dog food*.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

Pups are gangly at this age. Watch his gait, watch his movement. Feed him the best you can, love him, leave the rest to God. 

An awkward position does not have to mean any serious disease. Pictures would help, but from my experience a posture is not indicative of anything. 

Also make sure you are not exceeding 1.2% calcium and 1% phosphorus in his diet. As the last poster some what incorrectly referred to, excessive calcium can lead to explosive growth leading to incorrect bone alignment and pain.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Nikitta said:


> I have had a similar experience with Xerxes, my 5 month old. His back legs points out instead of straight when he walked so I took him to my vet. He asked what I was feeding him. I said, "Natures Balance Ultra." He said," Get him off of it. This puppy is getting way to many nutrience and he's growing way to fast." So I backed him up to Purina adult at his recomondation. He said," Check back in 6 weeks and let me know how he is doing." I was sweating bullets, afraid it was hip displasia, even though his parents have excellent ratings.


Some vets are idiots and give horrible advice!


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

e.rigby said:


> Some vets are idiots and give horrible advice!


Agreed!


----------

